# gphoto2

## pazz

Hallo, ich hab seit einiger zeit eineMustek digicam mit gphoto betrieben...

nun will er aber anscheinend nicht mehr nach nem emerge world:

gphoto2 --list-ports

gibt folgendes aus:

Devices found: 2

Path                             Description

--------------------------------------------------------------

serial:/dev/tts/0                Serial Port 0

serial:/dev/tts/1                Serial Port 1

es fehlt mir der usb-port.

ich habe hotplug und libusb drauf,

und für beides support im kernel.

woran liegt das nun?

danke,

pazz

----------

## knorke

was hast du verändert seit alles funktioniert hat? 

("never change a running system")

----------

## pazz

wie gesagt, emerge world...

ich hab superviel gemacht seit ich die das letzte mal benutzt hab..

----------

## glitch13

Sorry if you don't speak english, but I think I had this same problem.  Try to typing this

```

gphoto2 --debug --list-ports

```

and see if it says this:

```

0.001615 main(2): libgphoto2_port has been compiled with the following options:

0.001643 main(2):  + gcc (C compiler used)

0.001669 main(2):  + no USB (for USB cameras)

```

if so, then USB support wasn't compiled into libgphoto because of some problem with libusb.  When I reemeged libusb and libgphoto2 it started working again. 

```

emerge libusb libgphoto2

```

----------

## pazz

perfect!

This was exactly it! i thought about the possibility that usb support might not have been compiled in but did'nt know the library that had to be recompiled *g

anyway,

thanks a lot!

pazz

----------

